# wills creek public hunting land



## flatheadkid

i was wondering if any 1 new a place to get arial maps of the land cuz i was down there flat head fishing a week ago and decided to look for some public hunting land i saw some public rec signs but didnt know the prop lines.I went to some sites and 1 said theres like 2800 arces of public hunting land but i dont hunt on public land unless i know the property lines for sure


----------



## freyedknot

div. of wildlife website.


----------



## wallydog

There was a little country store down there,Forgot the name.But they had maps there.Do an on line search for wills creek might find the store.I have not been there for many years.Used to hunt a coal belt that ran thru there.They tore it down many years ago.


----------



## flatheadkid

wills creek general store ye im going down there here in an hour for some flathead fishing
ima stop and get a map


----------



## Header

If your planning hunting on the east side of rt83, on the AEP grounds, you will need a permission pass from AEP. 

http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/recland/

I use to hunt there during bow season, hardly seen another body. However, I would not hunt it during gun season I here the woods turn to an hunter orange color.


----------

